# These should be turned into fan games



## chillv (Aug 14, 2013)

I stumbled onto some fan box art for a made up game called Animal Crossing Ice Age which is basically Animal Crossing but it is always winter. I would really love to see this as a fan game. In fact, I tried it myself but since Animal Crossing uses a clock, I couldn't work out a way to program it with my software (Game Maker).






This is another fan box art I stumbled upon for a made up animal crossing game called Animal Crossing Safari Park. It seems to be sort of an exploring game but it seems like it could be made into a fan game. I also tried to make this into a fan game with my software but sort of failed for the same reason.

Anyways, if these were at least fan games, what kind of game could they be? What features would they have?


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 15, 2013)

"If you don't get this _your_ missing out on alot of fun"

lol. These things made me think of minecraft mods.


----------



## Dandie (Aug 19, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> lol. These things made me think of minecraft mods.



Me too!
I think you should try this for programming games. It's what I use.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

If anyone gets anything close to making an Animal Crossing fan game, make sure you include me in beta testing. I'd love to see these.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ice Age: Winter all the time...no bugs!

Safari: City Folk's grass wear.

have fun kids!


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 25, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Ice Age: Winter all the time...no bugs!
> 
> Safari: City Folk's grass wear.
> 
> have fun kids!



Sorry, but that sounded really sarcastic. It doesn't seem relevant to the topic.

Getting back on track here, I don't really think it should be just the AC world with a new coat of paint on it. The safari park idea sounds like a good touch, like the city area in City Folk*. As for the winter game..do what they did in New Leaf! Make it an island or what-have-you! I'm just throwing ideas about for those interested.

*Yes, I'm aware that in the PAL regions, including my country, it was given the entirely clunky title of "Let's go to the City". I will be using the NTSC name, because it's shorter!


----------

